# Triton Tru-Stone fountain pen



## Lenny (Oct 22, 2010)

This was my first tru-stone attempt, a Black with Gold Matrix on a Triton fountain pen. Had a little trouble getting it to "shine" using my regular methods. Thanks to Andy (PenMan1) for some helpful advice, here is what I ended up with ...
Comments welcome!


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 22, 2010)

Lenny,

I'd certainly be happy with that shine!!!

You want to be able to tell it's stone, not Polyresin!!

Great looking pen


----------



## LEAP (Oct 22, 2010)

That blank goes great with the triton! Just enogh gold to look very classy.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks! I'm happy with the combination and I think the Triton kit is going to be a favorite. I look forward to turning some more tru-stone .... it's a little messy to work with but the results are worth it!


----------



## theidlemind (Oct 22, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Thanks! I'm happy with the combination and I think the Triton kit is going to be a favorite. I look forward to turning some more tru-stone .... it's a little messy to work with but the results are worth it!



Definitely messy. Like working with a lump of coal. Other colors are easier though.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 22, 2010)

theidlemind said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I'm happy with the combination and I think the Triton kit is going to be a favorite. I look forward to turning some more tru-stone .... it's a little messy to work with but the results are worth it!
> ...


 
That is good to know!  

I looked like I had been finger painting with black paint!


----------



## johncrane (Oct 22, 2010)

Great match up Lenny! looks really good


----------



## Lenny (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks John!
I'm looking forward to trying some Red Jasper next I think.


----------



## Toni (Oct 23, 2010)

Lenny love the pen!!


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 23, 2010)

I think you should just throw it away, say in the mail to me.  WOW! It sure knocked my eyes out!  A really beautiful combination.  Great pen.
Charles


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, that looks fantastic Lenny.  I'm really glad you posted this as it is a very classy look and shows off both the blank and the Triton just beautifully.  Your fit looks top-notch in the photos as well.

Nice Job!


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks great, especially with that kit Lenny!


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 23, 2010)

theidlemind said:


> Definitely messy. Like working with a lump of coal. Other colors are easier though.



Great description.  I turned a piece of blue lapis tru-stone and it wasn't near the mess black matrix turned out to be.

Lenny, great work.  You produced a great looking finish on that tru-stone, which I found to be more difficult than it would seem.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  

Dave, I think I initially tried to make the finishing part too complicated. When I simplified it, it went better. So after going through my usual routine, wet sanding with 400,600, etc. then the same with MM, followed by 20/20 plastic polish and then buffing .... I didn't have much of a shine.

Andy (PenMan1) told me he doesn't buff tru-stone.

So I started over with the MM and this time used PlastX and stopped there. Will add Novus2 in there before the PlastX next time. :wink:


----------



## wizard (Oct 23, 2010)

Beautiful pen!! Matches the kit well. Elegant Looking!


----------

